# QLab Alternative for Windows



## Amishplumber

Hi all,

I have a show with 2 simple video cues in it. Just 1 projector, probably full screen, maybe some basic geometry. Seems like a textbook case for QLab to me... problem is its a 4 week run and I only have a windows computer to work with. I need a windows alternative. I searched the forums for Windows QLab alternatives, but only found sound related posts.

I need a piece of Windows software with the same video functionality as QLab for the price of a 4 week QLab video rental or less ($84 or less). I checked out SCS, but its a bit more money than I'm willing to spend. I thought about Powerpoint as well, but I just feel uncomfortable trusting something designed without a single theatrical concern in mind... but maybe thats a silly concern? I could be convinced.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cpf

Amishplumber said:


> I thought about Powerpoint as well, but I just feel uncomfortable trusting something designed without a single theatrical concern in mind... but maybe thats a silly concern? I could be convinced.


You're right to be cautious, especially with video (seriously, has anyone ever had video in powerpoint _ever_ work perfectly?). I wouldn't rule it out, though, in 2 cues there's fewer things that can go wrong.

Unfortunately, I can't really think of any QLab equivalent on Windows in terms of ease of use, flexibility.


----------



## CrazyTechie

I am in the basically the exact same predicament as the OP and I feel as though an answer to this would be extremely helpful.

[Related tangent]
On the note of QLab alternatives for windows, I did come across a plug-in for PowerPoint that allows synchronized slide shows across multiple monitors which may or may not be useful for some people. It's called PowerShow OfficeOne: PowerShow: Synchronous Shows

But yes it is still unfortunately PowerPoint. 
[/Related tangent]


----------



## blackisthenewblack

You could try "Multiplay" as it does video work and is a free program. It is the closest thing to Qlab for a Windows machine. There are several threads already kicking around about it. It is also FREE.

Another program you could try would be a Worship based sytem called "Easy Worship" In its current form it can play video, as well as youtube clips and internet sites. It may be out of your price range at $399 I think


----------



## metti

I don't know of any affordable windows based programs that offer any sort of playback with geometrical manipulation. Obviously stuff like Watchout does that but it is also way out of your budget. You could rent an Isadora licence and learn how to use that. It will definitely have a bit of a learning curve and I would assume you can't afford a programmer but if you know how to pick up complicated new software quickly it will easily do what you need, happily runs on PCs, and can be rented within your budget.


----------



## CrazyTechie

blackisthenewblack said:


> You could try "Multiplay" as it does video work and is a free program.



My only issue with using Multiplay for video is that you currently can't fade between videos and images.


----------



## blackisthenewblack

CrazyTechie said:


> My only issue with using Multiplay for video is that you currently can't fade between videos and images.


 
Couldn't you just make the final clip of the video fade be a fade into the image. Then have the still image be an immediate autofollow to keep it up there?


----------



## CrazyTechie

blackisthenewblack said:


> Couldn't you just make the final clip of the video fade be a fade into the image. Then have the still image be an immediate autofollow to keep it up there?


 
While that would work you wouldn't be able to change it as easily or as quickly as other programs would allow, but yes with that method it is doable.


----------



## bdkdesigns

Multiplay is a nice free alternative. I'm using it right now to run sound for a production. Sadly, they actually own a copy of SFX however they do not own a computer that has Firewire to hook up the Audio Fire unit.


----------



## NickVon

There is a "multimedia" program called Screen Monkey. It's okay. I think on a more powerful machine it would work better then then using it on the 3 yr old laptop i have.

It doesn't do geometry in video but you can basicly create cue lists of any media type you want. from video/ pictures/flash/music, gradient color wash/lyrics ticer tape. It is also free.

ScreenMonkey::Features - Show and Presentation Control Software


----------



## Amishplumber

Thanks for all the suggestions. It seems like this is a hole that someone should try and code a program to fill (or Figure 53 should just port QLab to Windows)! Either way.

I love Isadora, but its total overkill for this. Going to look into Multiplay and ScreenMonkey.

Other suggestions still definitely welcome!


----------



## ruinexplorer

You could try Video Projection Tool, which has both Windoze and mac versions. I haven't had much time to play with it, but have watched it being used by a competent technician. It is also free (though if you are using it for profit it would be good to share with the developer).


----------



## Grog12

cpf said:


> You're right to be cautious, especially with video (seriously, has anyone ever had video in powerpoint _ever_ work perfectly?). I wouldn't rule it out, though, in 2 cues there's fewer things that can go wrong.



Yes, yes I have on several occasions. Both Powerpoint and Keynote.

Sometimes the simplest soultions are the best solutions.


----------



## cpf

Grog12 said:


> Yes, yes I have on several occasions. Both Powerpoint and Keynote.
> 
> Sometimes the simplest soultions are the best solutions.


 
Tell me your secrets.


----------



## NeroCaesar

VJ/DJ - VJ software, Video mixer software, Real time video - ArKaos

I've used their VJ product for a show before and it worked fine. I had an old version so I haven't played with the new one yet. The one draw back is that you have to hold down the key stroke for the duration of the video. That may be fixable in new versions or not. It is primarily for short attention span videos and niffty effects.


----------



## Jelle De Moor

Have you tried Show Cue System?


----------



## Monkeyaj

You could try using a Mac Emulator


----------



## gafftaper

Necropost warning. 

While further discussion on topics like this are always welcome, the original post is 6 years old. So there's no need to solve the OP's problem. 

But, if you have new solutions, post away because someone else out there always needs help.


----------

